
GXUI – An experimental Go cross-platform UI library - vruiz
https://github.com/google/gxui?hn
======
fitzwatermellow
A propitious beginning. You'll need xorg-dev, libgl1-mesa-dev, and go-gl/glfw
to install. Getting can't find "Arial.ttf" panics? But looks quite nice,
though windows take some time to build. Here is a screenshot of "polygons"
sample:

[http://imgur.com/9xyfaEd](http://imgur.com/9xyfaEd)

~~~
ktsmith
Drop a copy of the ttf file into the folder you are running it from and the
panic will go away. The Dark theme looks for SourceCodePro Regular.

~~~
skj
Consider compiling the fonts into the binary.

This is what I did for go.uik:
[https://github.com/skelterjohn/go.uik/blob/master/luxisr.ttf...](https://github.com/skelterjohn/go.uik/blob/master/luxisr.ttf.go)

~~~
ktsmith
I was just building it for fun, I didn't work on this project. That does looks
like a quick solution for where they are at right now though.

------
kodis
I'd love to see this evolve into something production worthy, even if it can't
be done in idiomatic go style. A good cross platform GUI library is, to my
mind at least, the largest void in an otherwise excellent standard library.

------
alfonsodev
"..we need your permission to use and distribute your code. We also need to be
sure of various other things—for instance that you'll tell us if you know that
your code infringes on other people's patents.." How can I know that my code
doesn't infringes any other people's patents?does it apply if you are not is
USA ?

~~~
detaro
That is a weird statement they make there, especially since the actual CLA as
far as I understand it doesn't talk about that, it just includes provisions
that you grant a license to all of your patents that the contribution would
infringe.

 _[...] You hereby grant to Google and to recipients of software distributed
by Google a [...] patent license [to use and distribute] the Work, where such
license applies only to those patent claims licensable by You that are
necessarily infringed by Your Contribution(s) alone or by combination of Your
Contribution(s) with the Work to which such Contribution(s) was submitted._

[https://cla.developers.google.com/about/google-
individual?cs...](https://cla.developers.google.com/about/google-
individual?csw=1)

~~~
detaro
Extension: in point 5 this is actually covered:

 _You represent that Your Contribution submissions include complete details of
any third-party license or other restriction (including, but not limited to,
related patents and trademarks) of which you are personally aware and which
are associated with any part of Your Contributions._

It doesn't require you to know if your code infringes patents, it just
requires that IF you know, you disclose it.

------
nl
Would be nice to put what platforms are supported in the Readme.

~~~
gillianseed
Well the project is in it's infancy, so this may change, but currently the
only thing needed to run it is a platform that supports Go and OpenGL.

------
vruiz
This go submitted 19 hours ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9222587](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9222587)
and got no attention. It's now number #1 on github/trending. I believe it was
not realized that this is coming directly from google.

~~~
cgati
I don't think too much significance should be placed on the fact that it's
coming "from Google".

As mentioned in the Readme, it's just code written by a couple of Googlers
that happens to be owned by Google.

I think it will be interesting to see it get more fleshed out, though.

------
perdunov
Would be nice to know the background of the project.

Writing a UI library is not an easy thing.

Was it written from scratch, or some existing library was used as a reference?
Had the authors had any background in developing UI engines? How long it took
them to write this?

------
fithisux
I really like andlabs gui. Any difference list between these two projects?

------
laex
Is this going to be supported on Android ?

------
coke
one step closer to replace Java by Go on Android? ;-)

------
whateveracct
fake hype; not from google:

> This is not an official Google product (experimental or otherwise), it is
> just code that happens to be owned by Google.

~~~
coldtea
Well, it WAS started by Googlers, working at Google.

And it's not like officially sanctioned Google programs are not often crap.

------
serf
google hype tactics : "This is just an experiment to test concept
feasibility", "This is unfinished, please consider that.", "This isn't a
product, it's an experiment.", "Oh, it's just a side project of some
employees, ignore that google owns it."

~~~
Dewie
Well at least the title here on HN doesn't mention Google.

~~~
vruiz
It did before, that was my bad. For me it makes a difference, even if they
decline responsibility. Maybe they put it in the official account just to test
the reception, and I for one would welcome an officially backed IU Go library
with open arms.

~~~
mseepgood
There are many 20% time hobby projects by Googlers hosted on the /google
GitHub account. Don't read to much into it.

